# squid ink... hard time finding it...



## spinblue (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, can order it online and pay the shipping which really marks it up.

I did a English to Korean translation: &#50724;&#51669;&#50612; &#51081;&#53356; - Figuring we might be able to find an asian market close by with it.

We've tried a number of shops in the area with no success yet. Even one of the largest asian markets in the area, only to be told no.

Any insight? 

TIA


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 8, 2012)

where are you at? Adventure in food trading company used to carry it. Ask for Eric tell him Chef Son referred you. http://www.adventureinfood.com/index.php


----------



## spinblue (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^ NW suburbs of Chicago..... Palatine, Lake Zurich area, Schaumburg is very close.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 8, 2012)

What do you plan to do with it once you find it? 

I know Japanese people like to make squid ink pasta and ice cream. lol


----------



## schanop (Nov 8, 2012)

For small quantity, you can always buy fresh cuttlefish and/or squid/calamari and extract the ink pouch :hula:

The rest will be part of your sashimi/sushi platter.


----------



## spinblue (Nov 8, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> squid ink pasta



This. I made a spinach pasta I was extremely happy with it. Mixing things up.


----------



## mano (Nov 8, 2012)

Locate a commercial fish distributor/purveyor and they should carry it.


----------



## cclin (Nov 8, 2012)

spinblue said:


> This. I made a spinach pasta I was extremely happy with it. Mixing things up.


 
you can also made squid ink bread too, very tasty!!


----------



## spinblue (Nov 9, 2012)

Took the easy way out given no luck here. "we can order that for you, it'll be here in a week". Heck I can do that too.

So I did. Found it online and spoke to someone that says it has a four year shelf life and/or can be frozen.

Came in a 1# bottle and smaller ones, but given the shipping, I went with the $31 1# jar.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

http://kotaku.com/5947220/howd-that-black-burger-king-hamburger-taste-lets-find-out

I just found this. I was reminded of this post and giggled. It looks like a death burger, but I'm very curious as to how this would taste. :3


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 16, 2012)

spinblue said:


> Took the easy way out given no luck here. "we can order that for you, it'll be here in a week". Heck I can do that too.
> 
> So I did. Found it online and spoke to someone that says it has a four year shelf life and/or can be frozen.
> 
> Came in a 1# bottle and smaller ones, but given the shipping, I went with the $31 1# jar.




I hope you need that professionally, 1# will last a dozen people for a lifetime 




Korin_Mari said:


> http://kotaku.com/5947220/howd-that-black-burger-king-hamburger-taste-lets-find-out
> 
> I just found this. I was reminded of this post and giggled. It looks like a death burger, but I'm very curious as to how this would taste. :3



Death burger sounds right. I wonder whether it would still taste like fish. 

Stefan


----------



## cclin (Nov 16, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Death burger sounds right. I wonder whether it would still taste like fish.
> 
> Stefan



no fishy taste at all! squid ink bread taste tangy buttery, little salty & sweetness! one of my favor bread:happymug:


----------

